# Old Tunnel Road Plus



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

If you are a regular up Old Tunnel Road via Lake Temescal and you want to add on a little more. Don't turn left over the freeway at Caldicott Bridge but keep going up another quarter mile. It is a steep climb to a dead end. Cruise back down, make a right over the Caldicott Bridge, then another right and ride another quarter of a mile up to the Parkwoods Gate. This will definitely warm you for the rest of the ride.


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

What no Tunnel Road riders from Oakland or Berkeley weighing in?


----------



## brentley (Jul 20, 2008)

I am regular on this route, by by going up that far past the bridge you have to fight your way back through the tunnel traffic (if you go in the late afternoon) which is always fraught with peril.

It does sound like a good way to get things working before the climb though.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

I always consider Tunnel to be the warmup. If I just want extra miles, riding to the on-ramps would not be my first choice.


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

*Best Times to do it*

The best times to take the options are probably 10-3 and early on weekends. Options are useful is you don't have a lot of time to ride and want to get more in if you are only going up to the top at Skyline?Grizzly. A change of pace.


----------

